# Glass lids DIY



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

I get the part for 'cutting' glass: score with glass cutter, crack/snap piece. 
What do you use to sand and round the edges? 
I'd like to make a number of lids for some small tanks I have, and the local shop I have worked with charges a lot.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

I found that you can dull the edges with another piece of glass rubbed along the length. The other piece can be a scrap piece or a bottle or jar. It is much quicker and more effective than using sand paper.
If you want to do more, a diamond bit in a dremel an take off more.


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

Does using a dremel make shards, or does it come off as a powder? Just thinking about safety and cleanup.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Dremel makes dust. The diamond bits are very fine.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

just use sand paper to remove the sharp edges, works just fine.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

If you get emery cloth, it's handy because it molds better to the edges and will do a decent job of smoothing out the sharp bits. You get fine dust, and not much of it, using any sanding type material but the emery cloth is much better for hard square edges than paper backed sanding materials, I find.

The Dremel will work too, but you need to be a bit careful, have the glass secured so it won't slip, as you can pretty easily slide off the edge trying to just hold the glass in one hand.


----------



## pyro (Dec 6, 2010)

I just invert my belt sander and sand the edges. It creates a glass dust but I sand it in the workshop and then use the shop vac to clean up.
Has anyone seen t-bar glass cutters? I have been looking for some time now.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

If you want a T bar cutter, try Fantasy in Glass. On Queensway in Etobicoke.

http://www.fantasyinglass.com/fantasyinglass.com/Location,_Hours_&_About_Us.html

Good store.. not the only one, but I've bought from them, they have good stuff. They ship too.


----------



## mauricion69 (Sep 4, 2013)

If you had access to a belt sander, I'd say that's your best bet. That's what I used to clean up the edges of my tank when I removed the upper trim/brace for the rimless look. You just work your way up to higher grits.


----------



## Thoreffex (Dec 31, 2013)

Use a flat block of hard wood and emery cloth it won't tare like sand paper. take your time with it if you want it flat and even. Try not to apply too much pressure. Power tools are the quicker messer upper if your not a pro or don't have the right set up.


----------



## Car2n (Jun 7, 2011)

The glass shop I go to uses a mini handheld belt sander.


----------

